# Seeking players in Stockholm



## pontus (Feb 4, 2002)

Hej,

vi är en grupp på tre rollspelare i jakt på nya spelare eller spelledare. Vi är alla runt 20 och har spelat rollspel i ca 5 år. Just nu spelar vi D&D 3rd edition, men vi har även erfarenhet av DoD och andra system. Vi bor alla i Stockholm, och är kapabla att ta oss till de flesta punkterna i stan.

Pontus, Adrian och Olle

maila mig på pontusi@kth.se


----------

